# Siri, iPad 2



## Vallle (5 Octobre 2011)

Bon question simple, apparemment pour utilisé Siri il faut un processeur puissant ( donc exit pour nos chère iPhone 4 ) Siri sera t'il utilisable sur iPad 2 ?


----------



## ced68 (6 Octobre 2011)

Je pense qu'il serait utilisable (niveau capacité) mais que ce sera bridé à l'iPhone 4S... Sinon l'iPhone n'a pas de réel intérêt, c'est la seule "vraie" nouveauté et en plus tu as beau chercher sur le site d'Apple, Siri n'est présent que sur la page de l'iPhone, pas de l'iPad... Et c'est bien dommage...


----------



## lineakd (6 Octobre 2011)

@valle, on le sera le 12 plus que 6 jours à attendre. 
@ced68, la seule nouveauté pour toi qui a le 4 mais tu oublis nous autres, les utilisateurs de 3g ou de 3gs.


----------



## ced68 (6 Octobre 2011)

lineakd a dit:


> @ced68, la seule nouveauté pour toi qui a le 4 mais tu oublis nous autres, les utilisateurs de 3g ou de 3gs.


Je n'ai mm pas d'iPhone  Mais je vais me prendre le 4S !
Je comparais juste par rapport à la version précédente, ce qui est logique quand une nouvelle itération apparaît !


----------



## bolduran (17 Octobre 2011)

Siri = iPhone 4s et iPad 3


----------



## Azergoth (9 Décembre 2011)

bolduran a dit:


> Siri = iPhone 4s et iPad 3



Clair, l'iPad 2 en est surement capable! mais ils vont d'office garder ça pour l'iPad 3. Apple a une attitude commerciale exécrable ces derniers temps 

Une politique d'obsolescence programmée complètement grotesque!


----------



## Babyfasty (11 Décembre 2011)

Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'ils ont tout de même adapté iWork à l'iPhone 4


----------



## Azergoth (11 Décembre 2011)

Babyfasty a dit:


> Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'ils ont tout de même adapté iWork à l'iPhone 4



... Ils le vendent!!!


----------



## privateryan (11 Mars 2012)

Siri n'est pas sur l'Ipad 3


----------



## Azergoth (11 Mars 2012)

Non, il n'est pas sur l'iPad "3" 

Par contre, avec un siriport, ça fonctionne *il parait*


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Mars 2012)

Qu'est ce que c'est qu'un Siriport?


----------



## Azergoth (11 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est qu'un Siriport?



Un tweak via le jailbreak 

Google est ton ami pour l'installer 

(c'est genre siriport.ru)


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Mars 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Un tweak via le jailbreak
> 
> Google est ton ami pour l'installer
> 
> (c'est genre siriport.ru)



Ok deja!


----------



## Azergoth (11 Mars 2012)

T'as essayé?

Chez moi, l'installation (et tout) marche très bien, mais pas de connections avec les serveurs


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Mars 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> T'as essayé?
> 
> Chez moi, l'installation (et tout) marche très bien, mais pas de connections avec les serveurs



On peut deja jaibraiker iOS 5.1?


----------



## Azergoth (11 Mars 2012)

Non, je ne pense pas... 

J'ai jailbreaké mon iPad 2 sous iOS 5.0.1 (on peut en parler ici au fait? où il faut descendre à la cave ^^) et je ne pense pas que la maj 5.1 me soit utile.

Tu as fait la maj?


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Mars 2012)

Ben non j'ai vendu le 2 car j'envisage le 3 vendredi donc...


----------

